# Pumpkin--how much?



## missilebird (Mar 8, 2009)

We are fostering a sweetie of an english pointer who will most likely end up staying, as we all adore her, and she has loose poop. She's currently on Nutro Chicken, Rice and Oatmeal formula per the vet's recommendation, but still has soft poos. I'd like to add some pumpkin to firm things up, but am not sure how much to give her. She weighs about 50 lbs.

Thanks!


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

Mojo weighs 4 lbs and I give him about a tablespoon when he needs it. I don't know that I'd start with 12 tablespoons as that seems like quite a lot even for a 50 lb dog but perhaps someone else can give you a better idea. If not, maybe try 5 or 6 and see how it goes? You can always give more if she needs it, but too much pumpkin can cause loose stools so I'd worry about giving too much.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

My dogs are a good size. They average between 60 to 85 pounds. And I gave them a heaping spoonful after they had soft stools from liver. It firmed them right up. 

But I don't think there is anything bad in pumpkin besides extra calories. Your dog should be able to eat the whole can without any ill effects. But I would start with 1 or 2 tablespoons and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I've heard good things about pumpkin for your dog....is it the pumpkin you buy in the can to make pies?

I don't see fresh pumpkins in my area - only in October....if it isn't the pumpkin pie mix --- where would I get it?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes buy the canned pumpkin. Also, pumpkin doesn't have very many calories in it at all, but it's packed full of Fiber and Vitamin A. You can see the complete nutrition facts for Libby's pure pumpkin here: http://www.verybestbaking.com/products/libbys/pumpkin.aspx


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Donna5503 said:


> I've heard good things about pumpkin for your dog....is it the pumpkin you buy in the can to make pies?
> 
> I don't see fresh pumpkins in my area - only in October....if it isn't the pumpkin pie mix --- where would I get it?


You want the regular canned pumpkin, not the one filled with spices and sugar.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If I discover soft stools in the yard, I can never be certain which of my dogs they came from, so they both get a large dollap of canned pumpkin with the next several meals. It won't hurt them, they like it and you could give it all the time if you wanted.

Oddly enough, it's also helpful if the dog is constipated.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy gets 3 ounces a day, just part of her cooked diet. She is about 42 pounds. When trying something start small. I would try a small spoonful and see how it goes. At my market the plain pack pumpkin is right next to the premix pie pumpkin so watch out! And if you really really love the stuff like I do Smart and Final carries a humongous can that costs a lot less per pound. I pack it up into recipe sized amounts and stick in the freezer.


----------

